
Victory.js – Future of Front End - sebg
https://blog.formidable.com/victory-js-3ad318862984#.pwd7eubh8
======
seivan
Been thinking of using a grid framework (external CSS file) for layout
together with inline styling for general design. What's the best approach
here, using class names to set grid-columns on components while using style={}
syntax for visual design?

